# chicken trinkets



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good web site to order chicken trinkets from? I found one and got a shirt and bumper sticker but that's about all I could find? ( see pictures) I'm looking for little trinkets that has to do with chickens? If any one knows a good site, please share it with me! Here's what I found so far:


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cute!

I got the Meyer hatchery catalog and they had some cool things in there.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Google Chicken gifts that might bring up something


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll take a look.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

e bay have some good items


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Amazon has lots of stuff look there!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I want these!!!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

The gray one is adorable!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Robo where did you found those ?

I love them !


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

OH MY GOD I want them!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Robo where did you found those ?
> 
> I love them !


They are made by jellycat. I only see them on amazon. Nice price though.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AVOX7I2/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1360453601&sr=8-4&pi=SL75


----------

